# G 0796 Mill



## epj (Mar 14, 2016)

I have read about this machine with great interest. I need a full featured mill smaller than a Bridgeport, but with the moveable knee that my G 1007 lacks. At $4750, it looked like just what I needed. Now I look, and the price is $6K. That, plus freight, plus probably having to rent a forklift to get it off the truck and into my basement, looks like about $7K. More than I can justify. Maybe they will have a sale. Anyone got one of these machines? How does it do as far as making accurate cuts? General review? One glowing review on Grizzly's website, but that's all I've seen.


----------

